# [A] Royal Flush sucht DICH !



## Morukk (25. Februar 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Royal Flush sucht Dich für den Cataclysm Kontent !!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind grundsätzlich für Bewerbungen *aller* Klassen offen, wenn sie zur Unterstützung unserer Raids beitragen!


Folgende Klassen werden aber vorrangig gesucht:


Tanks:
Alles was Tanken kann ^^


Healer:
Alles was Heilen kann ^^

Damage Dealer:
Alles was Schaden macht ^^



Was wir bieten:

Ein sehr gutes Gildenklima, inner- und ausserhalb der Raids.
Eine HP, ein eigenes TS und Forum



Raidstand: 

www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/nethersturm



Unsere Raidzeiten:

Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag von 19:00 (invite) bis 23:00 Uhr.



Was erwarten wir:

Teilnahmebereitschaft an *mindestens 3 Raids pro ID*
Einsatzbereitschaft
Motivation
Raidvorbereitungen (Guides, Vids etc)
Movement, Klassenverständniss
und natürlich die Selbstversorgung mit Flasks/Buffood
Volljährigkeit


Bewerbungen Könnt Ihr euch auf:



*www.royalflush-wow.de*

MfG Capricornia


----------



## Morukk (3. März 2011)

Chogall farmstatus und Allakir im 10er down somit nun 11/12 im 10er und 10/12 im 25er


----------



## Morukk (14. März 2011)

Klassensuche aktualisiert !


----------



## Morukk (1. April 2011)

Nefarian im 10er down und Al Akir im 25er somit 12/12 im 10er und 11/12 im 25er


----------



## Morukk (11. April 2011)

Klassensuche aktualisiert und 25er Content clear nun gehts an die HMs !


----------



## Throloasch (31. Mai 2011)

/push

Raidstand 25er: 1/13 HM

Raidstand 10er: 4/13 HM

Royal Flush ist z. Zt. offen für Bewerbungen jeglicher Art, schaut einfach mal auf unserer HP www.royalflush-wow.de vorbei oder meldet Euch bei Interesse bei einem unserer Member!

Gruß
Throloasch


----------



## Morukk (20. Juli 2011)

So nur noch Ragnaros steht 6/7 und damit Platz 15 auf dem Realm


----------



## Morukk (22. September 2011)

so erster Hero Boss liegt und der 2. ist auch schon fast down.


----------

